# Volunteer Opportunity at the Futures Factory



## k_hussein11 (Jun 6, 2013)

We believe that education is the way we can achieve real social justice in which all students have the same chance in the job market, not only those who had the privilege of going to private schools or being enrolled in expensive youth empowerment programs.

We need English instructors with native accent (foreigners living in Cairo are preferable) to work at our summer program. The summer program is the main program that we have in the summer in which students attend classes and work in teams to deliver a final project and present it. 

Workload: 10 hours per week

Criteria: 
1. Enthusiasm about the Futures Factory mission.
2. Patience
3. Perfect command of English
4. Interest in education and untraditional ways in education

If you are interested please send me a message or make a comment to send to you the application.


----------

